
Visual Noises – Noise Algorithms Visualised in 1D and 2D - ramesaliyev
https://ramesaliyev.com/visual-noises/
======
jcims
Is it possible to get actual audio from this?

~~~
ramesaliyev
honestly i think its possible but i dont know how.

